# motorcycles in Thailand



## SeanPerkins

I want to know how much I would need to spend to purchase a use motorcycle and how hard is it to get a license.

Thanks


----------



## joseph44

A motorbike is a bike from 100cc up to 1300cc.
Most people ride a bike from 100cc up to 150cc.

A semi-automatic (no seperate clutch) of 110cc is approx. THB 38,000
A fully automatic bike (scooter model) of 125cc is approx. THB 45,000
A fully automatic full-size scooter is approx. THB 65,000
An "old fashioned" bike with clutch and 150cc is approx. THB 65,000

For a used motorbike.......deduct 15%-20% per year. My advise........don't go into used motorbikes, unless you are able to determine the number of former owners from the green book. 

It's not hard to obtain a drivers-license. Best is to obtain an international driver-license in your home country, get a health-certificate (a hospital charges THB 100), take both your national and international driver license and a letter from Immigration stating your address to the Transport office in your neighborhood. In most cases you only have to do a reaction and color test and that's it. 

First you will get a driver-license for one year which can be extended up to 5 year once the first year is expired. 

The letter from Immigration stating your address can be replaced by a work-permit or a house registration book. The letter from Immigration will cost you THB 200 and you;ll need 2 (for the driver-license and the purchase of a bike)

Seems not easy, but just visit a motorbike shop, pick a motorbike and the people at the shop will tell you what you need to obtain a certain bike. 

If you have an international driver license, you are allowed to use it in Thailand for 90 days at a time.


----------



## SeanPerkins

Thanks, I will look into getting my International Drivers lic.


----------



## Song_Si

A comment on used bikes
Recently took our Yamaha in for service, the local Yamaha dealer had a selection of small bikes/scooters they had sold and subsequently repossessed. Many dealers operate their own financing schemes.
All low km - one only 2800km. All less than one year old, all still covered by the Yamaha 2yr warranty.
Selling at around 30,000 baht depending on how many kms. 
As the dealer retains the ownership papers/Green Book until finance is paid off, there would be no risk re documentation, and the warranty is transferable to the new owner. 

****

And regional variations on the residency letter from Thai Immigration?
The last two I've needed 2011 and 2012 have cost me 500b and this amount was signposted on their list of fees at both Aranyaprathet and Chanthaburi immigration offices. (Perhaps they put new signs up when they see a foreigner coming in?)
2009 think i paid 300 on Phuket - for a small slip of paper and a stamp - recent versions an A4 letter with all my passport and address info plus copy passport photo with embossed stamp. Very pretty - but unsure it is worth 500b!
Note they are only valid for 30 days so wait till you're about to purchase.


----------



## Song_Si

One question - do you have a motorcycle licence in your home country?


----------



## Song_Si

also refer to thread: *Motorbikes and scooters - what do you ride?*


----------



## SeanPerkins

No, I did for a while, but it has lapsed. I use to ride a lot and have own both motorcycles and scooters.

Thank you everyone for the advice. 

Sean


----------



## Song_Si

Hi
Re the licence - starting from scratch here with getting a motorcycle licence is one option; are you able to renew your USA one? I think this would be easier if you are able to.
Having an overseas licence makes getting one here a lot easier - I went in with my NZ one, plus IDP, other required papers (medical cert, residency confirmation from Thai Immigration, copies of passport pages, copies of NZ licence and IDP - and remember if you want both car and bike there are two fees and you need two copies of everything), a one min colour blind test, followed by a braking reaction test, 40 min later walked away with two Thai licences (car and motorcycle).
Note Immigration letter and medical cert are valid for 30 days only. 
A Canadian friend went in with me - she didn't have IDP and as a result had to attend a half-day seminar and video screening on road safety . . . beats me why but that was the rule of that day! 
My partner finally got her bike licence this year, involves almost a full day of theory and practical tests. In larger cities/areas with more English-speakers the tests are offered in English also, but that was not an option here. 

And one more - I like the Thai DLs - in Thai and English, and include your passport number, great photo ID to carry.


----------



## stednick

*USA MC Endorsement*

Sean:

As Song Si has provided, you can see the steps involved in getting your motorcycle endorsement in Thailand. Based on your ability, or lack there of, to communicate in Thai, it is far easier to get your motorcycle endorsement in the USA. Go to your states DMV website, download the motorcycle license study manual, read it, go to DMV, take the test for your permit, schedule your driving test and get your license. As you are an experienced rider the skills test will be easy.

Good luck.


----------



## SeanPerkins

stednick said:


> Sean:
> 
> As Song Si has provided, you can see the steps involved in getting your motorcycle endorsement in Thailand. Based on your ability, or lack there of, to communicate in Thai, it is far easier to get your motorcycle endorsement in the USA. Go to your states DMV website, download the motorcycle license study manual, read it, go to DMV, take the test for your permit, schedule your driving test and get your license. As you are an experienced rider the skills test will be easy.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks, I will look into.


----------

